# Bring back One Pass memory



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Before the update of 7 Dec 2015 I would use One Pass to subscribe to streamed shows. When new episodes appeared the show would appear in Now Playing. I would watch an episode and delete the episode. Once I ran out of episodes it would disappear from Now Playing until new episodes came available.

After the update of 7 Dec 2015 every One Pass shows every episode available for all of my shows. Deleting episodes to manage my subscriptions no longer works. Every show that I have any One Pass for appears in my Now Playing.

Major loss of functionality!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Resolved in this thread -

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534876

It was a Tivo database issue not on my own Tivo.


----------

